# Name of Lake Area



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Several weeks ago I went freshwater fishing at a lake in northern Escambia County. I went with someone and cannot remember the name of the lake. I do know it was north of Molino crossroads and that we turned to the right off of 29 as we traveled down the road we crossed a railroad track. I know it wasn't lake Stone, just not sure what is was called. Can anyone help identify the place?


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

harris Bay, maybe?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't there one up there called Barth Lake or something like that ? Was there campgrounds there ?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Beck? or Mystic Springs maybe?


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Why not ask the guy that took you? Or you could probably find it on google earth


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Mystic Springs Sounds correct. I remember we rode around the lake and there was an area where boats could be launched and areas to camp. Thanks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

RobertAkers said:


> Mystic Springs Sounds correct. I remember we rode around the lake and there was an area where boats could be launched and areas to camp. Thanks




Probably - if the lake connects to the river


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

it does, thanks again!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Yup mystic springs, in between Williams lake (upriver) and mineral springs down river.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Beck? or Mystic Springs maybe?


Never been to em, but I think he's on the money with the directions the OP gave.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

What about Bluff Springs?


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Could have been Cotton Lake
Maybe Barth


----------

